# New Hearth Pictures For My Breckwell P23



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Total cost $85 bucks. Knowing I saved $300+ Priceless!! 

Materials used
2 layers of 3/4" cdx plywood
1 layer of 3/8" Durarock
1 layer of slate tiles

Wrapped in Mahogany

Total height 2 3/8"

3 hours from start to finish

Let me know what you guys think something like this is worth. I own a custom cabinet shop and was thinking of making these to sell. Thanks


----------



## smokinj (Sep 15, 2008)

85.00 well done!


----------



## offroadaudio (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful - I just used the same slate for my hearth. I really like your wood border.
The slate is so easy to cut that I'm working on making receptacle covers out of it.
Would be a nice touch for the outlets behind the hearth.

'Frank


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 17, 2008)

offroadaudio said:
			
		

> Beautiful - I just used the same slate for my hearth. I really like your wood border.
> The slate is so easy to cut that I'm working on making receptacle covers out of it.
> Would be a nice touch for the outlets behind the hearth.
> 
> 'Frank



That looks great!


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks guys!!


----------



## acesover (Sep 18, 2008)

looks good, just out of curiosity whats that grate thing in the corner?


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a central air vent in the corner so I had to notch out the hearth and I just mounted the vent cover over it. Not much else I could do without moving the vent in the basement


----------



## dnichols822 (Oct 1, 2008)

offroadaudio said:
			
		

> Beautiful - I just used the same slate for my hearth. I really like your wood border.
> The slate is so easy to cut that I'm working on making receptacle covers out of it.
> Would be a nice touch for the outlets behind the hearth.
> 
> 'Frank



Hello Frank,

I am working on redoing my hearth with slate.  I'm new with working with slate.  What method do you use to cut slate?   Thank you.


----------



## offroadaudio (Oct 1, 2008)

I used a wet saw, the same you would use for cutting ceramic or porcelain, but the slate is so easy to cut that I'm sure a glass-cutter type would work well.
You can buy a wet saw at HD for $70 and it will work great. I have about 4 jobs on mine and still going strong. So I'm ahead of the rental curve.
I had to make 2 of the stones in my mosaic border to get the pattern to match up. I just traced and cut the shape, then used sand paper to round-over the edges.

'Frank


----------



## sstauffer3 (Oct 1, 2008)

HI,  

It looks really wonderful. :coolsmile: 
Did you build it in or make the pad freestanding?  We were going to build ours in with 2X4's turned on their sides and OSB under the durarock.  Is there a reason that you did not use OSB and that you made your base completely solid?   We have slate that we removed from an entry that was turned into a closet.

Sandy


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Oct 1, 2008)

I wanted something sturdy and solid. Just my way of doing things. I like to use cdx plywood because I think its better than osb but you will be fine doing it the way you explained. I used a wet saw to cut the tiles and it worked great. I built the unit in my shop then put a few dabs of clear silicone on the floor before I placed the pad over it just so it does not move. Not really needed because the stove is heavy but I did not want to here any squeaks


----------



## woodburn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hearth looks great.  I personally would never put OSB under a stove install.  Use solid plywood!


----------

